# Resources required for DirectX programming in VB 2008



## Desmond (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi all,

I want to learn DirectX programming with Visual Basic 2008, as a hobby, nothing big (yet). However, i am unable to find resources on the web that cater Visual Basic 2008. Can you guys suggest some site or book that particularly teaches DirectX programming for Visual Basic 2008.

Thanks


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Sep 29, 2010)

eBooks-IT.org search direct


----------



## Desmond (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks a lot


----------

